# 75 gallon - switch from fresh to saltwater FOWLR?



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a 75 gallon freshwater tank setup, and I want to switch to a saltwater fish-only-with-live-rock setup. I've got two canister filters (an xp3 and an eheim 2217), a 200 gph powerhead, and 150 watts of t5 lighting (coralife colormax bulb and 6700k bulb). I've been having issues getting a straight answer to what exactly I need for a FOWLR setup. I'm only looking for the minimum equipment that I need to support the new setup, and if I like it I'll begin upgrading later. Can anyone tell me what I need?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Read up some in here.
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm


----------

